

Ask HN: What's the best way to hire a programming tutor? - jwb119

I'm willing to pay market rate to hire a tutor to help walk me through roadblocks that I come upon in learning to program.  I have experience with html/css/js and ruby on rails.  I'm working on a side project that uses a form to collect input from users and generates a set of documents based on the form answers, which is where I'd like to start off with my questions.<p>I've tried several of the tutoring match websites and looked on craigslist, but have not had any luck finding someone yet.  Which I thought was surprising, given that I'm located in Mountain View and willing to pay.<p>Is there anyone out there that has experience with this, or that could put me in touch with someone that might be interested?  I'm probably looking at 1-2 hours a week commitment.  Would strongly prefer someone local that could meet up around Palo Alto or Mountain View.  Really appreciate any leads!
======
DanielN
Your email isn't in your profile so if you would like to drop me a line and
let me know what you're looking for I would be happy to help or suggest some
people that might be able to help.

------
olefoo
Reddit. /r/forhire might work. It has the right audience.

------
orangethirty
/r/learnprogramming.

